# Runny Urates?



## Jhazen (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi!

Like all bird owners at one point or another, I have a poop question. I realize the safest course of action with any abnormal poop is to see a vet, but I'm trying to gauge if I'm being a paranoid mama or if we need to go in.

For the past two days, Lilo's poops have had a very runny or liquid urate (that's the white part, right?). It's not discolored, and it seems most of the time the darker poop itself is intact, but the white part is either very loose or nonexistent as water. She's acting okay (snippy) and still eating pretty well. We noticed it yesterday when there were less poops in her cage in general, and the paper towels under her bedtime perch were very wet. When I've seen her poop today, they've looked a bit better, but the corner of her cage has definitely been wet after I put fresh flooring in today (the corner in question is far from her water dish).

Anyone seen this before? If so, ideas what it might mean? She is 3 months old, and currently has a seed diet supplemented by broccoli, but will be transitioning to pellets soon.

Thanks!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I'm not sure what may be the cause.but sometimes veggies can cause a watery poo.hopefully our experts can help better on this.Blessings.hope your budgie will be alright.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Most budgies have runny urates at some point or another. It can be caused by stress, excitement and changes in diet. 
Since the fecal portion of the droppings are still formed and solid, I'd simply keep an eye on her for a day or two. 
If it continues after that, then I would recommend seeing a vet to determine if there is a nutritional deficiency or other problem.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------



## Jhazen (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you! I'll make an appointment, but nice to know at this point we don't have to hurry in. She's a nervous birdy by nature, so meanwhile we'll try to pinpoint if anything has changed in her environment that may be throwing her off. I appreciate the insight!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I recommend you take her to an Avian Vet rather than a regular vet for her appointment. 

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------

